# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Martin HD28V Custom - Adirondack / Madagascar

## NewsFetcher

A mandolin family instrument has been added to The Mandolin Store's new and used inventory:

Martin custom HD28V with Madagascar rosewood back and sides, Adirondack top, and fabric side strips, 1 11/16" Neck.  *Due in June*

 
*$4,199.00* 

View this item...

This RSS/news feed function watches The Mandolin Store's new and used inventory and reports new items as they are added.

----------

